# Lost Rottweiler in Melton Mowbray



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

My brothers dog has gone missing from his garden in Melton Mawbray. She has now been missing for about 4 weeks. We have all searched for her, contacted the dog warden, police, rescue's near the area but she has vanished.

Millie is a female 18month old rottweiler. Millie was wearing a pink/red collar with her name and contact details on.

She was last seen in my brother back garden with his other dog. When he got home Millie had gone but the other dog (Huskey) was still there. It seems as though someone has been in the garden and taken her as the gate was securly closed so she wouldnt have been able to get out on her own and even if she had the other dog would have followed.

There were some Gypsy's in the area so I told him to go and ask if they had seen her and to offer a reward. He did this but with no luck.

If anyone has any information please call my brother - Ben 07912020936

There is a £400 reward for her safe return.

Thanks


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Assuming the dog has been listed on
Dog Lost

A £400 reward could well bring out someone who knows his whereabouts!
All the best!
DT


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

My brother will pay what ever it takes to get millie back. We all just want her back.

Thanks for the website I've passed it on.


----------



## ilovemytye (Oct 29, 2009)

is that near Leicester?? i will keep a look out. you have any pictures of millie? x


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you put onto doglost and nationalpetregister and then posters can be printed out and put up good luck


----------

